# Test results not to good



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok I'll sart with background
First cycle was test c 500mg 11 weeks with a bloodtest following with a 207 testosterone (very very low).  Pct was clomid only

Second cycle was test 400 tren 500.  20 week with hcg whole cycle, hcg blast and clomid nolva pct (pct lasting close to month and half).  

This is where I'm worried and or confused. I only had yesterday available to do my testing and stopped pct sat night and took test Monday morning
Can my levels be effected from pct drugs or they out of system?
Levels below:

Rbc. 5.81.           High.   4.14-5.80 ranges
Hemoglobin 17.9  high.   12.6-17.7 range
Hemotocrit. 51.3.  High.   37.5-51.0 range
Bun creatinine 24. High.   8-19.      Range
Lh.           10.4.    High.   1.7-8.6.   Range

Test.        383.      Norm.  348-1197.range
Estradiol   30.3.     Norm.   7.6-42.6  range


And second question.  How low of test would u consider hrt/trt


----------



## DF (Oct 9, 2012)

Bloods are on the high end.  I'd recommend donating some blood.  Your test is on the low side where trt maybe an option.  Trying a restart of your test maybe the place to start.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 9, 2012)

When u say restart u mean ?   I just finished 2 weeks hcg blas and 4 weeks clomid nolva


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 9, 2012)

At this point, I don't think I should feel:
Tired all the time
Lack of sex drive
Difficulty finishing
Almost no aggression at the gym


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 9, 2012)

I am not convinced that a month and a half is enough time to get Test back up after a 20 week cycle consisting of Test and Tren.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 9, 2012)

So do u think I should extend pct?   And if so to what extent?
Keeping in mind I started this cycle at a 207. I'm 130 higher already and I waited 4 months after last cycle to test bloods


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 9, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> So do u think I should extend pct?   And if so to what extent?
> Keeping in mind I started this cycle at a 207. I'm 130 higher already and I waited 4 months after last cycle to test bloods



I would think that you are done with PCT. I have heard that test levels still take time after PCT to recover. You know, the drugs help start the HPTA, but then it takes a while for HPTA to bring our test levels back up. I am on a 14 week Test C cycle, and plan on doing the typical Clomid/Nolva PCT. I don't expect for my natural test to be back up to pre-cycle levels after 4 weeks of PCT.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 9, 2012)

First, give blood. Thick blood=lethargy. 

You just were on for almost 6 months with harsh compounds and expect to be back in full swing in 6 weeks?

Take some non aas suppliments to help out in the gym and work through it.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 9, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> At this point, I don't think I should feel:
> Tired all the time
> Lack of sex drive
> Difficulty finishing
> Almost no aggression at the gym



You definitely should not be feeling this way at this point.  Deafton is giving sound advice.  Was in similar scenario.  check out trt.  but give some blood as well to be safe abd lower your crit.  Im on trt and do a 2x rbc donation 2x/year


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys so far.  Donating blood is a def to do now!!
An I do understand it takes time to recover, but going from a base of 207 to a 380 is a large jump and still want to know if the clomid and nolva two days before could spike anything

My worries are loosing weight, I eat like a horse an im still dropping weight   6lbs so far in 2 monts off cycle 

I have a dr apt in a month to meet my new primary an will descuss these issues and ask for another test
If I'm trt worthy I would want to start ASAP but the consensus so far is still unknown to me


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys so far.  Donating blood is a def to do now!!
An I do understand it takes time to recover, but going from a base of 207 to a 380 is a large jump and still want to know if the clomid and nolva two days before could spike anything

My worries are loosing weight, I eat like a horse an im still dropping weight   6lbs so far in 2 monts off cycle 

I have a dr apt in a month to meet my new primary an will descuss these issues and ask for another test
If I'm trt worthy I would want to start ASAP but the consensus so far is still unknown to me


----------



## 69nites (Oct 9, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Thanks guys so far.  Donating blood is a def to do now!!
> An I do understand it takes time to recover, but going from a base of 207 to a 380 is a large jump and still want to know if the clomid and nolva two days before could spike anything
> 
> My worries are loosing weight, I eat like a horse an im still dropping weight   6lbs so far in 2 monts off cycle
> ...


Its too soon to know if you'really going to recover to where you want.

You're basically as low as your test is going to be.

If you WANT to be on trt start popping var and make an appointment with an endo.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 9, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Bloods are on the high end.  I'd recommend donating some blood.  Your test is on the low side where trt maybe an option.  Trying a restart of your test maybe the place to start.



When I run tren I  donate blood every 56 days bro. You really aren't that bad actually and you should be gtg pretty quickly. Donating blood will take down several of those high counts. Also, if you do not already take an 81mg aspirin I would suggest you do.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 9, 2012)

Aspirin to thin the blood correct ?   And Dailey ?
And that's the question of my life right now... Trt seems more positive the. Negative
I mean, I plan on cycling alot More in my life.   It just seems better as a body builder to be on gear year around (low doses).


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 9, 2012)

69nites said:


> First, give blood. Thick blood=lethargy.
> 
> You just were on for almost 6 months with harsh compounds and expect to be back in full swing in 6 weeks?
> 
> Take some non aas suppliments to help out in the gym and work through it.



This exactly!

You ran tren for a good run. I'd be happy with T levels with only a week after pct. but definitely go give some blood ASAP!!


----------



## ccpro (Oct 9, 2012)

69nites said:


> First, give blood. Thick blood=lethargy.
> 
> You just were on for almost 6 months with harsh compounds and expect to be back in full swing in 6 weeks?
> 
> Take some non aas suppliments to help out in the gym and work through it.



I never knew this, I suffer minor bouts of fatigue and have not given blood in a long time!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. U elevated some stress


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 10, 2012)

Estrogen on high side...got any AI left? And u should donate blood as mentioned. All that T stimulated it like crazy...what's your blood pressure? And drink water, i don't like the way your bun/creatine (kidney function) is looking


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ya I normally drink alot of water ... Perhaps i have been slipping 
And my blood pressure was 130/80 I think.   I woul have to ask my girl later 

Yes I have an AI on hand.   How long should I run it again


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 10, 2012)

When you planning on taking blood test again? I'd run for a couple weeks at least


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 10, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> I would think that you are done with PCT. I have heard that test levels still take time after PCT to recover. You know, the drugs help start the HPTA, but then it takes a while for HPTA to bring our test levels back up. I am on a 14 week Test C cycle, and plan on doing the typical Clomid/Nolva PCT. I don't expect for my natural test to be back up to pre-cycle levels after 4 weeks of PCT.



This!  I did 15wks of test and tren and it was the first time i was almost completly shut down in pct.  i panacked for a bit but levels slowly came back.  it took about a month or so after pct was finished before i felt completely normal agin.  i say, as long as you can get an irrectgion you should be good.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 10, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> When you planning on taking blood test again? I'd run for a couple weeks at least



November 17th if my new primary doc will do it
I have not met him yet so I'm hopping If I bring my results he will retest all the same without much explanation


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 10, 2012)

Give blood, give semen and relax. You should recover...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 11, 2012)

Haha give seman? That help?
well I did have sex today

Well today I donated a pint of blood, few hours later took my 81mg asprin
Started adex again .5mg. And will be continuing my clomid and nolva for a little wile longer before bed

Also taking a multi and fish oils daily


----------



## ripped_one (Nov 28, 2012)

How did you recover? Any blood tests?

Also what are the chances the hcg blast desensitized your testes so even with high lh you have low test?

Just wondering as I sit here in pct losing weight and strength myself wondering why I don't just stay on permanently...


----------



## SAD (Nov 28, 2012)

First off, from what I learned from Dr. Scally, you would need massive doses of hcg, day after day, for weeks on end, in order to desensitize the testes to lh/fsh stimulation.  Not saying it can't be done, but a typical blast at the end of a cycle, even if you are running it weekly throughout the cycle, will not come close to desensitizing the testes.

Secondly, taking arimidex post cycle just makes no sense to me.  To further qualify that statement, I'll go as far as to boldly say that I would never use arimidex over aromasin EVER.  Aromasin has no estrogen rebound effect.  Arimidex does.  End of story.

Lastly, just as every cycle is different, so is every pct/recovery.  Mentally prepare yourself, emotionally fortify yourself, and physically fight through the ordeal.  Deciding to stay on permanently is not a decision to be taken lightly.  IMO, unless you medically need to, or compete at a high level, you should always recover your natty production after each cycle.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 28, 2012)

Took new tests a few days ago just waiting on results to see how things changes but I took them with my actual dr
He also set me up with an ENDO in the same building so I have an apt with him in a month because I have documented low t 

And about the adex... I bairly used it as I didn't feel to need it


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mother fucker!   Even after donating blood my blood counts went fuckin up 
But on a brighter side my natty test went from 207 (first cycle)to 380 (second cycle)to 410 (before cycle) after last pct


----------



## BigFella (Dec 1, 2012)

That's a great increase in natty T!


----------

